# Treppen-muster



## hos15 (23. Jul 2016)

Hallo alle zusammen ich weiß das ist für euch eine ganz einfache frage aber ich habe damit Schwierigkeiten. Ich habe folgende Aufgabe: Wenn ich die Aufgabe versuche zu machen dann kriege ich nur komplizierte Ideen z.B versuche ich in eine geschachtelte Schleife eine else if Abfrage zu schreiben und ich denke das alles ist nicht nötig um die Aufgabe zu lösen. Könnt ihr mir bitte Tipps geben wie ich so Aufgaben in der Klausur bearbeiten soll ?


----------



## Xyz1 (23. Jul 2016)

Mal raten:

```
for ( ... i ... ) {
  for ( ... j ... ) {
    leerzeichenAusgaben(i, j);
    blauesKästchenAusgeben(i, j);
  }
}
```


----------



## hos15 (23. Jul 2016)

was soll ich da raten  kennst du die Lösung ?


----------



## Xyz1 (23. Jul 2016)

Mir ist die Aufgabe zu ungenau, knapp gestellt. Außerdem weiß ich ja gar nicht, wer was wo wie behandelt ha(b)t(te)....


----------



## hos15 (23. Jul 2016)

achso ok trotzdem danke


----------



## Xyz1 (23. Jul 2016)

Ja, ich meine, was soll Board 0.99a sein? Selber programmiert, eine Vorgabe, aus dem Nichts erschienen?


----------



## hos15 (23. Jul 2016)

Ach das muss du nicht beachten. Das ist das Board of Symbol in der Uni haben wir damit angefangen zu Programmieren zum Einstieg. Wichtig ist dieses Muster zu Programmieren.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (23. Jul 2016)

hos15 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich die Aufgabe versuche zu machen dann kriege ich nur komplizierte Ideen z.B ...


Dann mach's doch einfach kompliziert und poste den Code hier. Dann kommen bestimmt Verbesserungsvorschläge.


----------



## Xyz1 (23. Jul 2016)

Naja, dann muss es eine Schnittstelle, eine API, eine Funktionen, die ihr benutzten dürft/sollt/müsst geben. 

Textbasiert:

```
public static void main(String[] args) {
        for (int i = 0; i < 7; i++) {
            for (int j = 0; j < 10; j++) {
                if (10 - j > i && 10 - j < i + 4) {
                    System.out.print("x");
                } else {
                    System.out.print(" ");
                }
            }
            System.out.println("");
        }
    }
```


```
xxx
      xxx 
     xxx  
    xxx   
   xxx    
  xxx     
 xxx
```


----------

